
Bash history: unique, unlimited and cross session - tambourine_man
http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/18212/bash-history-ignoredups-and-erasedups-setting-conflict-with-common-history
======
tambourine_man
Best setting I've seen:

    
    
      HISTCONTROL=ignoredups:erasedups
      shopt -s histappend
      export HISTSIZE=100000
      PROMPT_COMMAND="history -n; history -w; history -c; history -r; $PROMPT_COMMAND"

